# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  10 فرمان کنکورررررر

## milad0884

سلام رفقا ..وقت همتون بخیر..امروز اومدم برای این که حس و حالم عوض بشه یه طرحی ریختم برا خودماومدم گفتم مثل شیمی مبتکران که برای ساختار لوییس چند تا قانون میزاره ...بیام برای خود کنکور چند تا قانون بزارم و اونو بچسبونم به دیوار اتاقم..که اگر یک روزی دیدم رعایتشون نمیکنم بهشون نگاه کنم و یادم بیفته چه قولایی به خودم دادم...خلاصه سرتون رو درد نیارم اسمشو گذاشتم  : 

10 فرمان کنکورررررررررررر


اومدم با شما به اشتراک بزارم ..9 تاشو خودم نوشم و مورد  10 مونده ...میخام ببینم نظر شما چیه ..اگر شما جای من بودید این مورد 10 رو  چی مینوشتید؟؟

فرمان اول:  ماه دی و بهمن و دوران عید و جعبندی مثل پیچ تو جاده میمونه..موقعی که همه ترمز میکنن تو بگاز که بزنی جلو!

فرمان دوم:  اگر میخواهی پزشک بشی زیست بخون اگر میخواهی رتبه بشی شیمی بخون!

فرمان سوم:  در سال کنکور سعی کن کوووررر و کرررر و لاال باشی نسبت به هر حاشیه دورت !

فرمان چهارم: در هنگام تفریح و استراحت فقط تفریح کن و در هنگام مطالعه فقط مطالعه کن!

فرمان پنجم: استمرار مهم ترین رکن موفقیت در کنکوره پس سعی کن پیوسته درس بخونی!

فرمان ششم: پیوسته و در سکوت مطالعه کن و چراغ خاموش باش بلاخره نوبت تو میشه و تو کوچه ی تو هم عرررروسی میشه!

فرمان هفتم: مهم نیست تو از اقا یا خانم فلانی بهتر باشی مهم اینه تو از خود دیروزت بهترررر باشی!

فرمان هشتم: میدونم زندگی و دنیا جای کثیفیه ولی اینو مطمعن باش ای پسر/ دختر که ارزش جنگیدن داره!

فرمان نهم:  خواندن فقط 10 درصد کاره و 90 درصد باقیش صرفا تست و ازمون و مروره...!


فرمان دهم : شما بگید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


رفقایی که قبول شدید تو کنکور 1400 و دوستانی که کنکوری 1401 هستید ..اگر شما میخواستید فرمان دهم رو پر کنید چی مینوشتید؟؟ ممنون میشم منو یاری کنید  :Yahoo (35): 

مخلصم
#اقا میلاد

----------


## z_raaa2001

> سلام رفقا ..وقت همتون بخیر..امروز اومدم برای این که حس و حالم عوض بشه یه طرحی ریختم برا خودماومدم گفتم مثل شیمی مبتکران که برای ساختار لوییس چند تا قانون میزاره ...بیام برای خود کنکور چند تا قانون بزارم و اونو بچسبونم به دیوار اتاقم..که اگر یک روزی دیدم رعایتشون نمیکنم بهشون نگاه کنم و یادم بیفته چه قولایی به خودم دادم...خلاصه سرتون رو درد نیارم اسمشو گذاشتم  : 
> 
> 10 فرمان کنکورررررررررررر
> 
> 
> اومدم با شما به اشتراک بزارم ..9 تاشو خودم نوشم و مورد  10 مونده ...میخام ببینم نظر شما چیه ..اگر شما جای من بودید این مورد 10 رو  چی مینوشتید؟؟
> 
> فرمان اول:  ماه دی و بهمن و دوران عید و جعبندی مثل پیچ تو جاده میمونه..موقعی که همه ترمز میکنن تو بگاز که بزنی جلو!
> 
> ...


فرمان ۱۰_از انجمن و فضای مجازی محو شو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## milad0884

> فرمان ۱۰_از انجمن و فضای مجازی محو شو


بهتر بود بگیم کلا گوشی رو بزار کنار این یک سال

----------


## Aliporkhani

همونی که دوستان گفتن + اهمال کاری نکن ! خسته شدی از درس خوندن ؟ افرین همینجاس که داری خوب پیش میری به خستگیت توجه نکن و بازم ادامه بده ساعتو عقب ننداز که فلان ساعت میخونم یا امروز حوصله ندارم نمیخونم یا هرچیزی ! برو سر وقت درس بخون

----------


## milad0884

> همونی که دوستان گفتن + اهمال کاری نکن ! خسته شدی از درس خوندن ؟ افرین همینجاس که داری خوب پیش میری به خستگیت توجه نکن و بازم ادامه بده ساعتو عقب ننداز که فلان ساعت میخونم یا امروز حوصله ندارم نمیخونم یا هرچیزی ! برو سر وقت درس بخون


بله درسته ..یه جورایی میشه همون فرمان پنجم

----------


## fatmeavaish

فرمان 10 هروقت ناامید شدی به یکی از کلیپ ها جول اوستین نگاه کن و ورزش و شکرگذاری و عبارات تاکیدی رو فراموش نکن این برای سیراب کردن معنویات در سال کنکور

----------


## Naznk

فرمان ۱۰_وسواس مطالعاتی ممنوع ممنوع ممنوععع

----------


## milad0884

فرمان دهم از نظر خودم:

خودت رو باور کن پسررررررر!تو هیچی کمتر از کسایی که رتبه برتر شدن نداری ....همه چیز این دنیا شک برانگیزه ولی حداقل تو این بین به خودت ایمان داشته باش!ایمان داشته باش که میتونی !

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

فرمان دهم : بشین درستو بخون لامصب هی بهونه نیار فلان جوره بیثار جوره

----------


## milad0884

> فرمان دهم : بشین درستو بخون لامصب هی بهونه نیار فلان جوره بیثار جوره


همون فرمان هشتم:بجنگ که ارزش جنگیدن دارررره

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> همون فرمان هشتم:بجنگ که ارزش جنگیدن دارررره


نه داداش بعضی ها اون ادبیات رو نمیفهمن باید اینجوری بگی بهشون

----------

